# Example of glass front pond-aquarium (Mall of America)



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been playing around with this idea of a DIY "pond aquarium" for a few years.... but now that I've seen it in person, I don't think I like it. I was just at the Mall of America aquarium "Sea Life" and they had almost exactly what I was thinking of.

The one pictured below is about 8' long, 3' back, and 2' deep. The acrylic window is about 2" thick. Because it is located right at the floor, it's almost impossible to enjoy or view the critters. 

I don't know if anyone has actually pulled off this design and made it look nice, but here's what an unlimited budget can get you 










http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/pHosting/f/9621_glass_front_pond_minib.jpg

I'm going to omit my personal feelings on this establishment "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all" but I find my LFS to be a much more enjoyable fish watching experience. (too many 4 year-olds running around screaming)


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Geez, that's pretty bad. Lol


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool idea but that one is decorated so badly. lol. And ya, with the glass on the floor, does make it a bit odd for looking into.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm sure there's better lurking around the tank journals


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Unlimited budget? Looks like they sank a couple grand into and then decided to ignore it. Forever.

I bet many people on the forum could produce much better - with better viewing angles - for cheaper. And I'm betting your idea is much nicer than this one.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

There's a journal lurking in here somewhere of an indoor rainforest someone in SE Asia built in their home; it includes an obscenely awesome ground-level pond with glass sides that's about 24-30" high. I'll see if I can find the link, but it is proof that an on-ground water feature with glass sides can not only look good, but be good fish-viewing.


----------



## shortsboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's that link. 700 gal indoor sunken garden. One of my top 3 tanks on here. The link is to just a random post with photos. Go through the whole thread for more great shots.


----------



## proaudio55 (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting shortsboy!! Great link!
That is an epic tank / pond / waterfall!


----------



## Rabidgerbil (Feb 13, 2012)

I just saw one of these at the Mandalay Bay shark reef in Vegas. I cant seem to find any good shots but it looked great. they used large stone block to boarder the acylic pane.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Check this tank out. 1700G stingray river. Indoor and the entire tank is at eye level for viewing :O

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals/161432-1700-gallon-stingray-river.html


----------

